# Just thinking about hiking...



## Stephen (Mar 22, 2004)

...and embarrasing moments keep coming to mind.

Like the time I was starting out to hike mondanock. We were just starting up the steep section, and I guess we looked in bad shape, because a couple of groups commented, "Wow, you're going up again?!"

-T


----------



## Eaglescout1985 (Mar 31, 2004)

I have an embarrasing story of monadnock.  When i was 8 i was hiking up it with my family.  I thought i was cool so i ran ahead.  I ended up straying off the trail above the timber line and ended up friction climbing to the summit.  yeah that sucked.  i felt like an idiot while everyone was watching me.


----------

